# Irish grilled cheese with smoked cheddar and green herbs



## custom99 (Mar 14, 2012)

I got this recipe from Food network today. It sounded so good I had to try it. It was awesome. I used some of my smoked cheddar to make them. Since it is Irish grilled cheese I had to have some good Irish beer with it. Heres the recipe I used:

Mash 4 tablespoons softened *butter*  with 2 tablespoons each chopped *parsley*, *scallions*  and *chives*. Spread the mixture on 4 slices *white bread*; top each with sliced *Irish cheddar cheese*and *bread-and-butter pickles*. I used my own smoked cheddar cheese. Cover with 4 more bread slices. Spread plain butter on the outside of the sandwiches and fry in a skillet until golden on both sides. Spread the remaining herb butter on the warm sandwiches.


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome grilled cheez!!!!!

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2012)

Great looking sandwich


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Great looking sandwich and thanks for the recipe. I have some Kerrygold Reserve Cheddar, Dubliner and Skellig Cheddar and I'm thinkin I'll have to try one! Thanks again


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2012)

Kevin, evening....  That works for me.... One of my fav sammies.... Dave


----------



## irie (Mar 22, 2012)

Guiness + grilled cheese = a very irie, irie.

nice work man looks amazing.


----------



## tlcase (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I saw it earlier this week and decided to have this for a late supper tonight. I didn't look at the recipe before I started so I just spread the herb butter on the outside like I would with a normal grilled cheese. It worked just fine. I used my own smoked cheddar and the b&b pickles as well. My wife opted for dill pickle and tomato in hers. Very good! Will certainly keep this one in the box.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 25, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great looking sandwich


X2


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2012)

Now that's an interesting sandwich


----------



## custom99 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks all. I thought it sounded kind of interesting myself. That why I gave it a try. They really are a good sandwich. I just cant get anyone else in the house to try one.


----------



## tlcase (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got lots of the herbs left from making these so I plan to make more of the herb butter mix and make garlic toast to go with my stuffed loin this afternoon.


----------

